# Browser Wars: Chrome vs. IE9 vs. Firefox



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Browser Wars: Chrome vs. IE9 vs. Firefox.



> *You're spoiled for choice these days when it comes to choosing a Web browserall of the big names are viable choices, and, if you don't like the big three there's always Safari and Opera, too. Which one is right for you?*


This article compares each browser in terms of:
Google V8 (v.6), Mozilla Kraken 1.1, and SunSpider 0.9.1 page rendering and script execution speed tests, and other graphics hardware acceleration, and stress tests.

-- Tom


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

They need the boxing icons like they used to have for Netscape or Mozilla and IE years ago.

They used to show up on so many web pages when the pages said best viewed in Netscape.

Not the same but still boxing.










I think it was the Netscape Now days.
http://home.snafu.de/tilman/mozilla/stomps.html


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Webkit Breathes Down Firefox' Neck: Chrome At 22% Share.

-- Tom


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

lotuseclat79 said:


> Webkit Breathes Down Firefox' Neck: Chrome At 22% Share.
> 
> -- Tom


"_Given Chrome's momentum at this time, it is reasonable to assume that Webkit will pass Firefox in share in August._"

It's obvious that people are only now starting to realize that they don't have to use Internet Explorer as their web browser, and there's a far better browser in Google's Chrome. I think word is getting out how quick and easy it is to download Chrome, and then once they use it they wonder why they didn't do it sooner instead of using slow and troublesome IE. Chrome is truly unreal...especially compared to Internet Explorer. And, as the above quote states I can why Chrome will soon overtake Firefox.


----------



## i3_fanatic (Aug 3, 2011)

Eh , It's either Chrome or Firefox for me. I prefer Chrome because of the incognito window and such.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Be aware the Incognito/Private mode in either browser (Chrome/Firefox) is not anonymous, i.e. your IP address is exposed. For example, with the Stealther Firefox plugin, no cookies, history, etc. are actively saved, i.e. your borwsing session is not recorded, and with NoScript plugin, you are far safer due to its blocking of cross-scripting attacks.

-- Tom


----------



## i3_fanatic (Aug 3, 2011)

lotuseclat79 said:


> Be aware the Incognito/Private mode in either browser (Chrome/Firefox) is not anonymous, i.e. your IP address is exposed. For example, with the Stealther Firefox plugin, no cookies, history, etc. are actively saved, i.e. your borwsing session is not recorded, and with NoScript plugin, you are far safer due to its blocking of cross-scripting attacks.
> 
> -- Tom


Lol I only use the incognito mode when I don't want any cookies/history/etc. saved. I'm not too worried about IP.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Chrome is engineered more for performance than security - just that we need to be aware of this.

Also, Firefox outperforms Chrome when many tabs are in play: Firefox easily outperforms Chrome with many tabs open.

-- Tom


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

lotuseclat79 said:


> Chrome is engineered more for performance than security - just that we need to be aware of this.
> 
> Also, Firefox outperforms Chrome when many tabs are in play: Firefox easily outperforms Chrome with many tabs open.
> 
> -- Tom


Who opens 70 tabs, much less as many as 150 tabs?  I suspect most people never open more than 6 tabs...and certainly no more than a dozen or so tabs at any one time. Thus, the author's opinion that; "_It_ [Chrome] _is one of, if not the fastest browser available at the momen_t" is the most important opinion he offers unless (of course) you have dozens.... and dozens...and dozens...and dozens...and dozens...and dozens of tabs open.


----------



## i3_fanatic (Aug 3, 2011)

Koot said:


> Who opens 70 tabs, much less as many as 150 tabs?  I suspect most people never open more than 6 tabs...and certainly no more than a dozen or so tabs at any one time. Thus, the author's opinion that; "_It_ [Chrome] _is one of, if not the fastest browser available at the momen_t" is the most important opinion he offers unless (of course) you have dozens.... and dozens...and dozens...and dozens...and dozens...and dozens of tabs open.


I open as many as 10-15 tabs at one point on fb when I need to inbox people confessions


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Memshrink Helps Firefox Beat Chrome at Its Own Game: Performance.



> *Mozilla Firefox has been listening to recent memory complains, and as a side effect tested the browser's scalability to the extreme with memshrink's improvements. The results are shocking: For 150 tabs open using the test script, Firefox nightly takes 6 min 14 on the test system, uses 2GB and stays responsive. For the same test, Chrome takes 28 min 55 and is unusable during loading. An optimized version of the script has been made for Chrome as an attempt to work-around Chrome's limitations and got an improved loading time of 27 min 58, while using 5GB of memory.*


Note: Apparently, the nightly build of Firefox is being used to collect this data - Firefox version ??? Also, the version of Chrome is not mentioned.

-- Tom


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

*New Chrome version 13 update (13.0.782.107) displays the website instantly (in only 0.0 seconds)!*


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Yah, as if pre-rendering a webpage in the background doesn't consume any resources to download the webpage - what a crock!

-- Tom


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

lotuseclat79 said:


> Yah, as if pre-rendering a webpage in the background doesn't consume any resources to download the webpage - what a crock!
> 
> -- Tom


Obviously the 'experts' think otherwise.


----------



## Pyregelys (Feb 22, 2011)

I prefer IE9. Yes, you heard me.
Many people would probably change browser because IE is slow, but my internet is rather fast, so the speed doesn't bother me that much.

And besides, Chrome is nothing for me, too fancy, haha.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Why all the bickering? Simply point all of your installed browsers at the PeaceKeeper test and see how they fare. 

Peace...


----------



## Stephen47 (Oct 4, 2002)

Without a keyboard shortcut to the bookmarks menu Chrome is useless.


----------

